# Anyone want a beer?



## candelbc (Nov 20, 2006)

Like most everyone else, I have to work all week with the exception of Thanksgiving day. Because I am mostly an idiot, I promised four different families a smoked Turkey Breast for Thanksgiving morning. 

This weekend, I spent the entire weekend hunting, so that shot any chances of getting this done on Sunday.

So, here's the plan.. On Tuesday morning around 3:00am I am waking up to start the brining process on all 4 turkeys total. Then, on Tuesday afternoon at 4:00 I will begin the smoking process. Because of the timing, I plan on smoking the birds around 130-150 degrees until 12:00 or 1:00am (That is where the BEER comes in to play). 

Then, after midnight, I am going to put the birds into the oven until they reach a completed temperature.. I know this is cheating, but I don't have enough time.

Did I mention I am in Wisconsin and its going to be around 20 degrees outside while I am trying to do all of this?  

Well.. I'll try and remember to keep you all posted on the progress..

-Brad


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 20, 2006)

wow!

best of luck w/ everything.

I dunno know about a beer at 20degrees outside, but a hot tody or irish coffee might be good


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow is right! Good luck - I think you might need something more than beer!


----------



## JMediger (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll tip a Leinie's in your direction ... Good Luck!


----------



## candelbc (Nov 21, 2006)

I've seemingly conjoured 3 different friends into joining me for the evening. They are fully aware of a 7 hour stint outdoors enjoying the fine smells of smoking hickory chunks.. 

I was going to try Natural Chunk Charcoal, but since I am providing for several families Thanksgiving, I don't want to chance swaying from what I am used to. I am sure it isn't entirely different, but I will save that for my next Tri-Tip or Pork Butt..

I made the mistake of taking my last batch of pulled pork to work. I have an order for 5 different sets of 3 pound pork butts.. I'm going to have to start charging..

-Brad


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 21, 2006)

Use the partial smoking method on the pork butts too. Smoke for 4 hours at 250* and then put in a 250* oven for 4 or 5 more. Cuts down on the fire tending, if it matters to you!!
Turkeys sound good.


----------



## candelbc (Nov 21, 2006)

I have used the partial smoking method on my pulled pork, but I tend to keep the temperature a little lower so I can keep up with the "low-&-slow" methodology. 

My wife HATES connective tissues and fat in any meats. I find that if I smoke it for a good 6-9 hours at around 150 I get the optimal amount of smoke. Then I cover in tinfoil and continue baking at around 180-200 for the remainder of the cooking. 

Sometimes when I am feeling crazy, I then take it and add it to the crock pot along with the remainder of my excellent mop. Let that sit and basically melt away. By the time I open the lid, I don't even have to pull the pork. Just give it a little mix and we're good for some quality Carolina Pulled Pork. 

Using a Pork Butt is DEFINITELY cheaper than using the Tenderloins I was using until I figured out how to get the most out of a Pork Butt..

Let me tell you my first pork butt story. I had a friend over, and I was relatively new to smoking. I started out with a Propane Square Water Smoker. Not a bad choice, especially to start out. Now I just tend to prefer my offset charcoal fire box more. 

Either way, I smoked that pork butt all the way to 180 degrees or so. My friend and I started to pull that hot pork, all the while burning our hands. Well, you guessed it.. Any fat that was in the pork was still there, and absolutely none of it had melted away. So here we were, first time, trying to pull the meat any way we knew how, and almost every piece had some sort of fat on it.. 

Needless to say, my dear wife wanted NOTHING to do with it. All the while I felt as though I needed to give the Boston Butt another fair shot. And when I did, I am happy to say that it was worth trying again. The flavors are excellent..

I was told by my meat guy that I should inject brine into the breast of the turkey for some added flavor. The last turkey I did was amazing, and I acredit some of that towards the injection..

He's my next question.. Do you inject the mop of your choice into your Pork Butts?

-Brad

PS - It sounds like a heat wave from down south may make a high temperature of 50 degrees on Wednesday. That means it may only be about 35 to sit outside.. (Starts singing the song "We're having a Heat Wave)...


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 28, 2006)

You are certainly going to be busy and I think you need something stronger than a beer.


----------

